# PUERTO DE MATARANI (Arequipa - Perú)



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

se ve muy moderno!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

El gran despegue de este puerto con la interoceanica y todo el boom que se viene por el TLC con Chile y el gas con Bolivia.. harán de este un Megapuerto :banana: que lindo será ver a este puerto con muchos buques enormes.

Su ubicacion entre Lima e Iquique y Antofagasta lo hacen muy estrategico


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Se tienen que hacer el Mega Puerto de Corio, por que con: La Interoceánica, Agro exportación, Exportación, TLC (Varios países), Gas de Tarija, etc. Matarani va quedar chiquito necesitamos el Mega Puerto de Corio...:lol::lol:


----------



## aqpx (Nov 12, 2007)

Esas fotos son algo antiguas

El primer almacen ya fue demolido, y ahora esta la faja de cerro verde que transporta el cobre desde un gran almancen ubicado arriba (en la bajada desde el pueblo de matarani) directamente hacia los barcos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

aqpx said:


> Esas fotos son algo antiguas
> 
> El primer almacen ya fue demolido, y ahora esta la faja de cerro verde que transporta el cobre desde un gran almancen ubicado arriba (en la bajada desde el pueblo de matarani) directamente hacia los barcos.


Tienes fotos nuevas? seria bonito poder actualizar este tema :banana:


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Chocaviento said:


> Tienes fotos nuevas? seria bonito poder actualizar este tema :banana:


Fotos de Flickr:














































Fotos antiguas:



















y para terminar el hermoso atardecer de la costa peruana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Esta muy buena la última foto.

Es en la costa peruana o en las costas arequipeñas esa foto :lol:???


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Buenas fotos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias por tus fotos y por colaborar con este tema de verdad muy bonitas a ver si colocamos tambien mas fotos modernas y del nuevo puerto de Mollendo el puerto turistico:banana::banana:


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

gonzalo12345 said:


>



Estas de acá son vagones de trenes o camiones....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jose18sb said:


> Estas de acá son vagones de trenes o camiones....


Son vagones de trenes


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

gonzalo12345 said:


> y para terminar el hermoso atardecer de la costa peruana:


:cheers:

Simplemente hermozo y espectacular.....!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y ya que se viene el verano amigos de todo el Perú y el extranjero, les tengo una noticia, traeré fotos ineditas de los balnerarios de la región Arequipa.

Cada fin de semana nuevas fotos, podran ver Mollendo con sus avenidas, su intercambio vial y corredor de playas, sombrero grande con sus hermosas residencias, la linda Mejia, La Punta de Bombon, la siempre movida Camaná y Chala con Puerto Inca.

Ya se viene un lindo theard con lindas fotos :banana:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

mollendo tinene avenidas?? y eso que yo veraneavea alli de chiquito y tengo 16 años nomas ahh jejeje, q bien chocaviento que te animes a hacer un tur por estas playas q t valla bien y esperams pronto la fotos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

jaja:lol:, tiene avenidas y hasta una alameda que me gustaria que tenga la ciudad de Arequipa, claro que no son en cantidades como aca, pero esta bien parada, especialmente las zonas que no están alrededor de su pequeño centro historico..


----------



## forestoso (Aug 25, 2007)

*SON LOCOMOTORAS*



Chocaviento said:


> Son vagones de trenes


solo pueden ser locomotroas a Diesel.

Los vagones no tiene ventanas hacia adelante. Se puede pareciar un faro al centro. 
En la segunda foto se puede ver el costado, las ventanas son bastantes estrechas para ser un vagón de pasajeros.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

forestoso said:


> solo pueden ser locomotroas a Diesel.
> 
> Los vagones no tiene ventanas hacia adelante. Se puede pareciar un faro al centro.
> En la segunda foto se puede ver el costado, las ventanas son bastantes estrechas para ser un vagón de pasajeros.


Si tienes razon me equivoque, perdoname


----------



## guerrillaaqp (Aug 17, 2010)

Ja Recuerdo que de niño le tiraba unos pescados a unos lobos marinos desde la orilla, y al poco rato una embarcación que descargaba la pesca con un lobo marino muerto. Los mismo pescadores que nos daban peces para jugar con aquellos lobos los mataban mar adentro.


----------



## AQPTavO (Jul 24, 2009)

Q bien se ve Matarani kay:


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Cuando se pensaba en trenes...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Chocaviento said:


> Son vagones de trenes


Señores, esos no son ni vagones ni mucho menos camiones, son 3 locomotoras Diesel Alco F-3 AB, traídas desde los Estados Unidos a mediados de los 50s para ser incorporadas al Ferrocarril Central del Sur, estuvieron en servicio hasta bien entrada la década de los 80s.

saludos


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

el verano pasado (el del 2009) fui a Matarani y paseé por el pueblo, me gustó bastante sobre todo lo cercano a la plaza, sería bueno ver fotos (yo iría a tomar pero ni camara tengo)


----------



## joelAqp (Aug 29, 2009)

^^
yo ni conosco Matarani, solo lo vi de vistita a lo lejos camino a Mollendo. No sé me da mala impresion siempre cuando estas acercandote a Matarani ya se siente el olor fuerte a pescado a lo lejos... olera asi el puerto?


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

Despertar y caminar hacia el Puerto antes que salga el sol, es fenomenal...


----------

